# My new GBR's



## RDonald (Apr 25, 2010)

I always wanted some GBR's and when my 55g was well settled in I went to IPU and picked up four of them. We figured our odds were good to get at least one male in the bunch but after several weeks it became clear that we had all girls. I stopped in at Roger's the other evening and I don't know the staff there but let me first say that the help I got was outstanding, the ladies on duty were enthusiastic, knowledgeable, and just really nice to talk with. They had some really nice looking GBR's and several obvious males so we picked up two and brought them home. My whole family is loving watching these two males set up shop on different sides of the tank and the four females are going back and forth between them. Truly great additions to the tank!

Here are some shots:

The larger male:


















The smaller male that my wife has named "Spike"









Two of the females:

















Cheers,
Ryan in Richmond


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

great looking fish!


----------

